# random games for sale cheap



## DirtyD86

Spore
Assassins creed
mercenaries 2:world in flames
rainbow six vegas 2
world of warcraft
hitman blood money
world of warcraft burning crusade
flight simulator X
xplane 9
half life 2
rollercoaster tycoon
rollercoaster tycoon 3
lord of the rings online
stalker - shadow of Chernobyl
command and conquer 3


these are the remaining games. im considering all offers. make some 
buyer pays all shipping costs.


----------



## red onion

PM sent.


----------



## DirtyD86

red onion said:


> PM sent.



check your inbox


----------



## epidemik

Wait a sec...has orangebox been attatched to your account/used/opened. If not, dibs 

What one did red onion message you about. 

Good deals, may have to hit you up


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> Wait a sec...has orangebox been attatched to your account/used/opened. If not, dibs
> 
> What one did red onion message you about.
> 
> Good deals, may have to hit you up



orange box has been sold. my steam account has been cancelled so the key should work when he goes to install it. if it doesn't, i will ship him a new copy for my error. 

crysis and FEAR have both been sold.


----------



## DirtyD86

new deal: all remaining games for 60 dollars


----------



## thermophilis

jeez..if you can wait a few weeks I can definitely buy a couple I just don't have any cash I can spend at the moment, I have to buy my textbooks and whatnot for school.


----------



## DirtyD86

world in conlifct, bioshock, and mass effect have all been added to the list. they are 20 each or all three for 40


----------



## thermophilis

Man, I really, really want to take some of these off your hands, namely the C&C games Warcraft 3 and the three new ones you posted.


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Man, I really, really want to take some of these off your hands, namely the C&C games Warcraft 3 and the three new ones you posted.



hurry up and get that money before they are snatched up 

if you are serious about buying i am willing to hold C&C and WC3 as long as its a reasonable amount of time before you get the money


----------



## thermophilis

I am pretty serious, where else will I find these games for that price?  I could even pay half now, and then you could ship them to me when I pay the other half or something. But I am really interested

Edit: Seriously, I have about $20 that I can spend on things right now, I have to buy a laptop and textbooks for college


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> I am pretty serious, where else will I find these games for that price?  I could even pay half now, and then you could ship them to me when I pay the other half or something. But I am really interested
> 
> Edit: Seriously, I have about $20 that I can spend on things right now, I have to buy a laptop and textbooks for college



you dont need to give me half now 

just tell me which ones you want and i will hold them for you until you're ready


----------



## thermophilis

I'd really like Bioshock, WiC, the C&C games, Warcraft 3 and Mass effect, how much would you charge me for that?


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> I'd really like Bioshock, WiC, the C&C games, Warcraft 3 and Mass effect, how much would you charge me for that?



60 and shipping. fair?


----------



## thermophilis

How about 50?


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> How about 50?



no i think 60 is fair


----------



## thermophilis

Yeah that's fine I have to try though you know?  yeah, I would understand if you said no, but I will have the money, for sure, by the 20th is that okay?

Edit: I meant the 19th or whatever that friday is, it's payday.


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Yeah that's fine I have to try though you know?  yeah, I would understand if you said no, but I will have the money, for sure, by the 20th is that okay?
> 
> Edit: I meant the 19th or whatever that friday is, it's payday.



okay, the 19th is cool. and it will take you a few days to transfer the money into your paypal.

bioshock, C&C series, mass effect, world in conflict and warcraft 3 for 60 + shipping.


----------



## thermophilis

awesome, my paypal is directly linked to my bank account, so as soon as I put money in my checkings I have money in my paypal. How much do you think shipping will be to 97124?


----------



## mac550

how much for rainbow six vegas 2 with shipping to the uk???


----------



## epidemik

Great deals. Bummed school just started though so i really need to focus on school. Post again next may  I really like your prices.


----------



## DirtyD86

mac550 said:


> how much for rainbow six vegas 2 with shipping to the uk???



Ship to: Greenwich, SE10, UNITED KINGDOM
Ship From: 30022, UNITED STATES 
Shipment Date: Monday, September 15, 2008 
Total Shipment Weight: 1 lbs.
Customs Value: 20.00 

the lowest cost listed was 88.95 USD 
I suppose if you are insistent on owning this game, or more specifically my copy of this game, I can ship it out ASAP. I don't have much experience with shipping internationally so I am sure there is a cheaper alternative, but I am unaware of what it is.



epidemik said:


> Great deals. Bummed school just started though so i really need to focus on school. Post again next may  I really like your prices.



lol i'm sure I will have some more games to sell come may


----------



## thermophilis

Is your zip code 30022? If so it looks like the lowest possible shipping charge is $4.80 and you spelled my name wrong  Oh, and did you forget to mark c&c3?


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Is your zip code 30022? If so it looks like the lowest possible shipping charge is $4.80 and you spelled my name wrong  Oh, and did you forget to mark c&c3?




I was quoted $10.34 for a 1lb package shipping 9/15 from 30022 to 97124 via UPS ground. sorry about the name. and when you said the c&c series i assumed you meant the first decade series. c&c3 will be extra.


----------



## thermophilis

> these are 20 each or 40 for all three





> all for $75
> 3 for $20
> 5 for $30



Wouldn't that make it $60? three from the top list is $40 and three from the bottom list is $20  But I would understand if you wanted to charge me a little more because you're holding them if it's $60 for the five that's fine too.


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Wouldn't that make it $60? three from the top list is $40 and three from the bottom list is $20  But I would understand if you wanted to charge me a little more because you're holding them if it's $60 for the five that's fine too.



that is why I'm charging extra. if you paid today it would be less but I'm holding them for you for a very generous amount of time.


----------



## thermophilis

Yeah, completely understandable, and I think there was an error when I did the shipping calculator before, I did it again and it came up with $10.34. Thanks man, this rocks


----------



## DirtyD86

thermophilis said:


> Yeah, completely understandable, and I think there was an error when I did the shipping calculator before, I did it again and it came up with $10.34. Thanks man, this rocks



you're welcome. 

these games are going to keep you entertained for a very long time.


----------



## mep916

Dustin, shipping to the UK is much cheaper through the USPS. If you use an international flat rate envelope, it would be around $11. 

Use this calculator.


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


> Dustin, shipping to the UK is much cheaper through the USPS. If you use an international flat rate envelope, it would be around $11.
> 
> Use this calculator.



mike, you're awesome, as usual. thank you 




mac550 said:


> how much for rainbow six vegas 2 with shipping to the uk???




shipping is around $11, I will take 25 shipped.


----------



## DirtyD86

3 more for sale:


spore
mercenaries2: world in flames
assassins creed

30 each shipped, since they are brand new in the box
75 for all three, shipped


----------



## mep916

Why ya selling Spore? Thought you were into that game...


----------



## thermophilis

mep916 said:


> Use this calculator.


 I knew I wasn't crazy, that puts shipping at around $5


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


> Why ya selling Spore? Thought you were into that game...



i have another copy 



thermophilis said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy, that puts shipping at around $5



+ the package i buy from postnet, and the service charge. its going to be around 10 dollars


----------



## DirtyD86

Spore
Assassins creed
mercenaries 2:world in flames
rainbow six vegas 2
world of warcraft
hitman blood money
world of warcraft burning crusade
flight simulator X
xplane 9
half life 2
rollercoaster tycoon
rollercoaster tycoon 3
lord of the rings online
stalker - shadow of Chernobyl
command and conquer 3


these are the remaining games. im considering all offers. make some


----------



## Calibretto

DirtyD86 said:


> orange box has been sold. my steam account has been cancelled so the key should work when he goes to install it. if it doesn't, i will ship him a new copy for my error.



Buyers beware! He did not do what he said he would do! He sold me his Steam account (illegal BTW) instead of sending me a new copy like he promised!

Complete Rubbish!


----------



## DirtyD86

Calibretto said:


> Buyer beware! He did not do what he said he would do! He sold me his Steam account (illegal BTW) instead of sending me a new copy like he promised!
> 
> Complete Rubbish!




if you would like i can post our entire PM conversation and expose what a lying little sack of sh*t you are.


----------



## Calibretto

I wasn't lying....I'll explain it again.....Orange Box key wasn't working for me. You said you would send a new copy for your error in the thread. Instead, you send me your Steam account to "solve" the issue. I was fine with it at first but then I realized how much I got pwned. Your Steam account really isn't a new copy...am I wrong? Then after I stated all this in my PMs, you started to blow me off....

That's exactly what happened....go ahead and post the PM conversation if you want....

At this point I'm not looking for any kind of compensation. I'm just warning others how much of an unreliable seller you were to me and may be to others....


----------



## DirtyD86

i mailed you my orange box discs... a physical copy of the game. the problem we encountered was that i had already registered the key to an account, and once a key is registered it won't work on any others. i apologized for not knowing this, and told you i would fix the problem immediately. the next day you had a PM with my account information. i gave you my account and all of the games it had on it (orange box plus a few others) thinking that this would be a way to go above and beyond your expectations. instead, you started complaining about how you think you deserve a new copy in the box, and never even acknowledged the fact that i had just GIVEN you my own personal steam account PLUS a few games you did not buy from me. 

you and I both know that i did everything in my power to rectify the situation, but everything i proposed you did nothing but complain about. you expected me to mail you a brand new copy of the game (that you paid all of ten dollars for) and that was the only way you would be happy. the cdkey was an extenuating circumstance and i fixed it immediately. i am beyond amazed that I gave you my own personal account trying to fix things and you did not even seem to care. anyways, it doesn't matter now. what's done is done. if you have anything else to say to me, keep it in a PM and stop trying to sabotage my thread. i have sold things to several people on CF and they will all attest that I am a very reliable seller.  the other people that have bought from me in this thread have been 100% satisfied


----------



## Calibretto

DirtyD86 said:


> i gave you my account and all of the games it had on it (orange box plus a few others) thinking that this would be a way to go above and beyond your expectations. instead, you started complaining about how you think you deserve a new copy in the box, and never even acknowledged the fact that i had just GIVEN you my own personal steam account PLUS a few games you did not buy from me.



The Orange Box was the only game pack on your Steam account....There were no other games....

- Half Life 2
- Half Life 2: Episode One and Two
- Half Life 2: Lost Coast
- Portal
- Team Fortress 2
- Peggle Extreme

Those were the ONLY games on your account and ALL of those games are on The Orange Box on Steam. (Lost Coast is a free download if you purchase Orange Box.) So don't say that there were other games...

and yes I thought I deserved a new copy because THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID YOU WOULD GIVE ME! I'll reveal this quote again:



DirtyD86 said:


> orange box has been sold. my steam account has been cancelled so the key should work when he goes to install it. if it doesn't, i will ship him a new copy for my error.


----------



## DirtyD86

bottom line, you are not getting anything from me. you have gone out of your way to make my life difficult so i am doing the same for you. now get the f*ck out of my thread


----------



## Calibretto

DirtyD86 said:


> bottom line, you are not getting anything from me. you have gone out of your way to make my life difficult so i am doing the same for you. now get the f*ck out of my thread



I wasn't planning on getting anything from you at this point. I just want you to understand why I am upset and "complaining" about all this.

My bottom line, you were a horrible seller to me.


----------



## DirtyD86

Calibretto said:


> I wasn't planning on getting anything from you at this point. I just want you to understand why I am upset and "complaining" about all this.
> 
> My bottom line, you were a horrible seller to me.



then don't buy from me again. it's as simple as that. i suppose an unhappy buyer was bound to happen sooner or later, but the dozen or so people that have bought from me in the past have had nothing but good things to say. i'm sure you can understand why i don't appreciate you coming into my thread and trying to label me a liar who is going to screw everyone over who tries to buy from me.


----------



## Roncharlespatton

JERRY JERRY JERRY!
jerry springer moment


----------

